# Canadian bacon “how to” questions



## mattyoc20 (Dec 29, 2019)

So I am doing my first batch of Canadian bacon. I just bought the loin and am getting ready to drop it into pops brine. Question is can I do this just like cold smoked bacon?  My process would be to leave it in pops brine for 2 weeks. I would also inject the loin with the brine as well. Pull it out after 2 weeks rinse it, dry it and cold smoke it for 30 hours. Is there anything I need to do differently?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 29, 2019)

It's a good idea to slice it and do a test fry after rinsing to make sure it's not too salty.  If too salty you can soak more, if you smoke it before doing fry test you can't change it.  Also form a pellicle before smoking it...let it sit in fridge uncovered overnight or set it in front of fan for hour or so

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 29, 2019)

I've never done it with Pop's brine but I see no reason at all why it wouldn't work. I've always used a recipe posted by Disco and have always smoked it with low heat to an IT of about 145*. There are a LOT of folks that do use Pop's recipe and have had huge success with it. I just don't know if it would be safe to eat if it's only cold smoked but not cooked prior to serving. If you're looking to cure and dry age as opposed to cooking you may want to dig a little deeper into the process. That's a whole different story. I've done a bunch of it but not using the brine you're using.

Robert


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks Robert. I would cook it after cold smoking before eating. Same as a belly.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2019)

What you want to do will work just fine.  I would remove from the cure and rinse then let dry in the fridge for a few days.  Coldsmoke overnight and rest in the fridge then cold smoke again over night and repeat until your done.  Not 30 hours straight.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 29, 2019)

mattyoc20 said:


> Thanks Robert. I would cook it after cold smoking before eating. Same as a belly.



Ok...that makes me feel better. I really wish I could have provided more info but the brine is so much different than what I've used I was reluctant to step on my tallywhaker. Your plan sounds perfect. Have fun and let us know how it turns out.

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 29, 2019)

I use pop's brine, as brokenhandle  and pc farmer said do a fry test first and form the pellicle and split up your smoke, your on your way to some great bacon.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 29, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> What you want to do will work just fine.  I would remove from the cure and rinse then let dry in the fridge for a few days.  Coldsmoke overnight and rest in the fridge then cold smoke again over night and repeat until your done.  Not 30 hours straight.


Thanks pc farmer. Appreciate the help.  Why wouldn’t you smoke 30 hours straight?  I’ve done that with my bacon several times. Hoping there is something I’m not missing or doing wrong!  Thanks again


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2019)

mattyoc20 said:


> Thanks pc farmer. Appreciate the help.  Why wouldn’t you smoke 30 hours straight?  I’ve done that with my bacon several times. Hoping there is something I’m not missing or doing wrong!  Thanks again



If you like that then do it.  I never have, I have always done short smokes with rest in the fridge.  Just the way I do it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 29, 2019)

Waiting on this one I have always done bearcarver's way.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 29, 2019)

mattyoc20 said:


> Why wouldn’t you smoke 30 hours straight? I’ve done that with my bacon several times. Hoping there is something I’m not missing or doing wrong!


you could smoke it 30 hours but my opinion is your bacon will take on more smoke with rest in between, again this is my opinion.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 30, 2019)

What smokerjim said. 
The rest period will allow the smoke molecules to travel deeper into the meat. Allowing the surface to take up even more smoke with the next round of smoke.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 30, 2019)

I see this with bacon. Just why with CB? If you cook CB from a raw state I would be concerned with it drying out. I use Pop's method as well.


----------

